# Great Gear for Sale



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Everything has been sold. Thanks to all who looked,called, and bought.

><U>Aqualung Legend LX ACD Regulator</U> - SOLD!

><U>Seaquest BlackDiamond BCD</U> - SOLD!

><U>Airsource 3 Regulator/Inflator</U> - SOLD!

><U>Aeris Atmos Ai w/Compass and Quick Disconnect</U> - SOLD!

><U>Aeris Elite T3 Hoseless Wrist Computer</U> - SOLD!

><U>2 Worthington Cylinders Galvanized Steel 100's</U> - SOLD!


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The steel 100's, are they low or high pressure?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bmoore (9/11/2008)*The steel 100's, are they low or high pressure?


From my understanding, 100's are HP. 95's are LP and 108's are LP. But I may be wrong.


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BigBen (9/11/2008)*The steel 100's are 3442 psi which puts them just under the high pressure requirements for a Din setup. These tanksare ready for either a Din or Yoke. I used Yoke, but you just have to unscrew a piece on the adaptor to make it Din.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

:bump That's some good lookin' gear! Wish I had the cash!


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

:bump


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I know somebody who wants...er...NEEDS your BC.


----------

